# Exchanging Unused Foreign Coins



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Me & the Mrs just back from Prague yesterday & we took with us around £150 worth of Koruna (spending money) but only used around £90.

We have been left with a lot of coins & a few higher worth notes that were unused & wanted to exchange them back into GBP £.

The Mrs went to an Exchange shop today & was told that they no longer accept coins, but will only take notes??  

Sorry, but this seems like bull$hit to me.

Coins are 'legal tender' are they not & have some worth?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Me & the Mrs just back from Prague yesterday & we took with us around £150 worth of Koruna (spending money) but only used around £90.
> 
> We have been left with a lot of coins & a few higher worth notes that were unused & wanted to exchange them back into GBP £.
> 
> ...


I think you'll struggle to get anybody to accept coins. There is little value or demand for them here. They'd be stuck with them.

Although they are legal tender in their own country, they aren't legal tender in the UK. Nobody is under obligation to accept them.

How much coins have you got?

A few places don't even allow you to leave the country with their coins


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Most places will only accept 1 and 2 euro coins.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Whenever we've been on hols we've used up shrapnel at the airport because most bureau de change only accept notes, so I don't think it's a new thing?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds about right. 

Tbh I saved mine when I went, and ended up going again and it certainly helped buying a ticket for the travel once I got there. 

Perhaps you have a friend or family member who might be going? If not, recommend they do!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

You could do the decent thing and donate to charity. Some charities do collect foreign coins and because of the amount they collect they can exchange them for sterling. There used to be collecting bins at airports etc.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> There used to be collecting bins at airports etc.


There still is at Manchester, although I tend to leave my change either in the room, bar or restaurant depending on who looked after us the best.


----------

